# New Research Chemicals and Designer Drugs



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

has anyone used or heard of the following

APVP
AM-2201 

or

2mg Blue Lotus Bars (they look like xanax bars)
PLUR Molly's mosquito caps
I-C-E white adhesive powder

Im interested in mostly doing research with the apvp


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

i ordered some rc's from ********* like 10 days ago still nothing, maybe its a scam


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have never heard of zippyfox but I have heard of the blue lotus bars. Never eaten them so I wouldnt be able to tell you nothing about them. I hope you do recieve your stuff let us know how it all turned out. Im curious to know about the bars and others.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have heard of the first two, I have only done research on AM-2201 as of now though out of the ones you mentioned


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

dont use *******, its been 10 days and nothing, and they dont answer there phones. Good thing I only made a 15.00 sample run purchase. Anyone know any where reliable to find advp


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> dont use zippyfox, its been 10 days and nothing, and they dont answer there phones. Good thing I only made a 15.00 sample run purchase. Anyone know any where reliable to find advp


FYI, no _legit vendor_ will have an operable telephone line. Some orders take as much as 1 months' time to reach you. Don't worry, yet!

By the way, thanks for informing us of these new compounds. I'm particularly interested in those blue lotus bars. _Google _and _Erowid _do your magic!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

It is already _suspected _that these Blue Lotus Bars contain a research chemical type of benzodiazepine. A few trip reports suggest that its either _phenazepam _or _etizolam! _Phenazepam is known to be one of the strongest benzodiazepines known to man... it's truly a nightmare if taken over the recommend dosage. But sold as a herbal supplement I'm really appalled? Stretching laws to the limit I suppose!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Phenaze is legit

But you have to make damn sure you weigh that shit PPERFECTLY take a few mg to much your day is spent passed out lol

Etizolam my god etizolam. Its amazing. I have a stressful job and it really help relax me and take away the stress. I personally think eti has a hidden theurputic value to it of some sort. I have no proof but from my expierence with it its a gut feeling. Maybe a scientest will figure it out someday


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sure its not laced with Etizolam... as its a rare and very clean benzodiazepine in my opinion. Phenazepam is my best guess. Very legit but could lead to ultimate recklessness. It doesn't matter how smart you are or how knowledgable you are in the drug world. A_ millie _past the comfort point and a state of early Alzheimer's sets in!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Taken from the Shroomery:



> _So I got some of these "blue lotus 50x pills" off of Amazon. They are shaped like bars as pointed out. I find them VERY enjoyable. Whether it was to make more money or to keep it safe they are not particularly strong so 1 will make you feel chill and 2 really makes you feel like you're on a benzo.
> 
> Pros:
> -Actually works to calm you down and dishes out some good euphoria.
> ...


Sounds appealing. Hmm, might be Etizolam after all. Sure as hell not Blue Lotus.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

These Blue Lotus Bars are going on sale in excess of 13USD for two pills. They have to be out of there mind! 

You know there has to be some potentially illegal shit in them in they cost that much. Price hiking to the max!


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

i wonder if the lotus show up on a piss test as benzos?


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

i just ordered some blue lotus from amazon, time to do some research!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> i wonder if the lotus show up on a piss test as benzos?


Yes. There's been a urine test confirming its some kind of benzodiazepine. Street cost for Xanax range about 3USD a piece. These vendors are sure making the high dollar!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> i just ordered some blue lotus from amazon, time to do some research!


What did they cost you? 

I'm you're personal _Wikipedia! _Ask and I will tell.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 19, 2012)

4 liquid shots for 10 bucks, had good reviews on amazon. Why do vendors take so long? I got my shit from the attitude in like 7 days and thats over seas.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmm. You ordered liquid tinctures of blue lotus. Amazon reviews can be flawed. I would trust in reputable reviews on known drug forums. Some vendors do not have stealth shipping or overbooked with customers. I'm sure your package will arrive in a week or less.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 20, 2012)

i only had 10 bucks on the prepaid, if i get my order from zippy, ill reload and order the real bars


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 20, 2012)

2mg lotus bars 10 pack of 29.99


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not too shabby. But still pricey. They're making a good dollar. The direct source has all the deals I assure you! 

All they did was find a company who could press these _suckers_ and hike the price. Pure powder. Dirt cheap to obtain!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me know if you receive your order from fore a mentioned vendor. Thank you!


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 20, 2012)

.......my bad........


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lets edit out that vendor


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if those bars contain an already scheduled benzo. I know the powders are available. I used to be able to get diazepam and alprazolam as powders dirt cheap. I got a gram of diazepam once but never got the alprazolam. My life doesn't need whatever diasters that would cause.
Most OTC drug tests can be sent away for GC/MS to see what caused the positive. I wonder if someone would be willing to do that with these.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2012)

timeismoney1 said:


> Lets edit out that vendor


Indeed. Where's my head at! I'm not new to this kind of agenda.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 20, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if those bars contain an already scheduled benzo. I know the powders are available. I used to be able to get diazepam and alprazolam as powders dirt cheap. I got a gram of diazepam once but never got the alprazolam. My life doesn't need whatever diasters that would cause.
> Most OTC drug tests can be sent away for GC/MS to see what caused the positive. I wonder if someone would be willing to do that with these.


I'm pretty sure it doesn't enlist an already scheduled benzodiazepine as that would be awfully stupid of the vendors. Vendors know how to minimize risk and steer clear of the laws; thus, going around the dodgy scheduled substances. With 2mg's you can clearly feel the effects of phenazepam. And a few reports suggest taking (2) is about right for anti-anxiolytic effects to be achieved.


----------



## futuredracula (Jan 21, 2012)

Etizolam is becoming the new phenazepam (popularity wise) as it's pretty widely available in actual blister packs of pills and seems less likely to lead to week or month long blackouts as were reported from phenazepam abuse. I am glad to see most of the opiate/benzo RCs staying fairly underground, I'm not particularly interested in them anyways and I feel that they will attract even more media attention and lead to way more incidents than any of the psychedelics have or will. (VICE article on some of the craziest opiate chemistry going on out there) Hopefully greed won't prevail over caution, as there's plenty of money to be made by suppliers without resorting to marketing it and pushing it in headshops and gas stations, though perhaps all the attention on K2/Spice and "bath salts" has kept them too busy to pull off another Operation Web Tryp, but it's only a matter of time as the scene is clearly growing with new chemicals. The NBOMe series is taking off in a big way and is likely going to make it a wise purchase for you fluffheads out there to get some LSD field test kits, there's plenty of unscrupulous people willing to buy a gram or two and lay a whole page of "acid" and make bank. I don't know if it's happening everywhere but around Detroit I've been hearing more and more reports of DOx blotter going around, and the cost per dose is much higher for DOC/DOI than it is for 25i-NBOMe and such.

As for AM-2201 and it's other friends, I tried a handful of the "synthetic" cannabinoids last spring and summer, JWH-018, AM-2201 and a few others. AM-2201 was one of my favorites despite its short duration, I typically just dusted a bit of actual chronic with it for extra boost, didn't particularly enjoy it just on it's own. I ended up giving my last few points to a friend who had been blowing fifteen to twenty-five dollars a day buying K2 and Spice to stay high but stay clean for urine tests. He blew through the entire bag in less than a week due to constantly redosing every 30-40 minutes. I've had a couple anxiety/paranoia attacks from the various RC cannabinoids but nothing serious, did prepare a bowl with AM-2201 at Bonnaroo this year on Friday morning and was just warning people not to roast the whole thing and to take small hits when a girl came running up screaming that her friend in her tent was having a seizure, having some experience with this I ran to make sure nobody was trying to jam anything down her throat or something crazy like that, by the time a medical cart arrived and i walked back to my campsite a kid who had decided to toke down on my bowl while i was gone was pale as a ghost puking in the weeds by our neighbors camp. felt bad but he did exactly what i had warned him about


----------



## sven deisel (Jan 21, 2012)

yeah the etz is the way to go all the benzo charm none of the side effect ie blackout acting like an asshole . i go thru cases of them were i vend at


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree. Eti is great. I really think theres a really decent theruputaic value to eti. I cant say how or why but its a gut feeling. I really think they can be used to treat something 

Pretty sure GC/MS is expensive to have tested


----------



## MrEDuck (Jan 21, 2012)

Most of the OTC drug tests offer it for free on a positive test. I guess they get taken up on the offer rarely enough they can offer it.


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 23, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Let me know if you receive your order from fore a mentioned vendor. Thank you!


they hit me back on email, they said they didnt forget about me, the ice melter powder is on back order, they said its a popular product


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure the product is very popular. Although the price is still outrageous!


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 23, 2012)

i wish i didnt have to screw around for a month just to get a little advp. And it was just a small sample to see if I wanted to buy a larger amount. Wow maybe by summer I'll have some, how stupid


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes for the greatest things in life, you just have to sit back and wait.

Especially for the _grey matter _in life. Things don't move as freely... its a stunted process. I'm sure it'll come. Hope the experience is worth the wait!


----------



## dam612 (Jan 24, 2012)

some dude on here ate one of those blue lotus bars and he said he was like emotionally fucked up for like 2-3 days, maybe he was just a puss tho

edit; thread link https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/494764-xanibars-blue-lotus-2.html


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

new rc, has anyone heard of it?

25i-nbome 
sixteen times the strength of 2c-i


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> 4 liquid shots for 10 bucks, had good reviews on amazon. Why do vendors take so long? I got my shit from the attitude in like 7 days and thats over seas.


liquid shots JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJunk!!! got em today, dont even bother


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 25, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> new rc, has anyone heard of it?
> 
> 25i-nbome
> sixteen times the strength of 2c-i


Yes. This chemical was inducted into the _research chemical department _about six months ago. 

It's a much more potent form of 2c-i, dosage wise. Far cleaner experience minus the stimulating body load. I can't wait to get my hands on some 2CB-NBOME!


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone want to pm me with some clues on etiz? I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2012)

REgarding the blue lotus bars - my research seems to indicate that it is indeed extract of the (formerly) rare blue lotus - blue lotus was a mythical flower that has been written about (greeks?). I saw a special on TV about such a substance, two people consumed it, began talking interestedly with each other and then tried to get the researchers to give them more. They described it as euphoric, sedating and quite pleasant. It probably isn't synthisized.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Jan 25, 2012)

canndo said:


> REgarding the blue lotus bars - my research seems to indicate that it is indeed extract of the (formerly) rare blue lotus - blue lotus was a mythical flower that has been written about (greeks?). I saw a special on TV about such a substance, two people consumed it, began talking interestedly with each other and then tried to get the researchers to give them more. They described it as euphoric, sedating and quite pleasant. It probably isn't synthisized.


But, Blue Lotus active at 2mg's? I find that highly unlikely.


----------



## canndo (Jan 25, 2012)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> But, Blue Lotus active at 2mg's? I find that highly unlikely.



Well.... you got a point there - they say 50:1 extract. but.


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 10, 2012)

where did all the 4-aco-dmt go? seems like everyones sold out


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 10, 2012)

anyone try pentedrone or pentylone? 2 different chems but cant find many review on either


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2012)

What ever happened to that Blue Lotus order? Did you get burned.


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 10, 2012)

I got it and it was junk, the other dude that was back ordered refunded me after I said I was gonna blast his site online.


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess there is the blue lotus flower extract and then there is the blue lotus bars that are actually a benzo, they just use that name. The shit I got was the extract didn't notice any effects maybe a slight calming if that


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 10, 2012)

Are you sure it was actually blue lotus extract? Can you say for certain.

Some people misinterpret what benzodiazepines actually do. How many MG's did you consume in one setting?


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 11, 2012)

liquid lemon lotus shot, found on amazon, 4 little shooter tubes took em all


----------



## cary schellie (Feb 12, 2012)

ya dude u cant come on here advertising, nobody wants to fuck with u anyway get lost


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 12, 2012)

rightguy13 said:


> Please don't quote the spam.
> 
> Thanks,
> Daath


Not wise. Please do not spam us.

Perhaps you can sell your products at the gas station. As that seems like a catchy place to sell crappy copycat stimulants and cannabinoids.


----------



## BenRHx (Feb 14, 2012)

I've had some blue lotus flower extract from a head shop, it looked like a thin sheet of hash, it was pretty weak, I didn't really notice anything


----------



## jpeg666 (Sep 28, 2012)

A head shop around here was selling a RC packaged as Green Buddha, I have no clue what was in it but I tried it and it mimics MDMA, Heightened social interaction, warm tingly fuzzy feeling skin, Enhanced appreciation to music, I am assuming it was mephedrone but I have no clue, the guy says he can't get them anymore but another shop is now selling Molly mosquito caps.

I got to this post form trying to google Molly caps and can't really find much info, These do not have the P.L.U.R label They are just Molly Mosquito caps with a dragonfly looking bug on the package.

I have tried it but it was the same night shortly after trying a little bit of Green buddha so I couldn't really tell how it was and what the effects were. 

I got another one so I am going to see whats up and if it is the same as those green buddhas


----------



## hydrohombre (Dec 27, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> anyone try pentedrone or pentylone? 2 different chems but cant find many review on either


pentedrone sucks ass it feels like a heart attack waiting to happen a lil is ok but u feel like u need more then you feel like shit.


----------



## SyD (Dec 28, 2012)

futuredracula said:


> Etizolam is becoming the new phenazepam (popularity wise) as it's pretty widely available in actual blister packs of pills and seems less likely to lead to week or month long blackouts as were reported from phenazepam abuse. I am glad to see most of the opiate/benzo RCs staying fairly underground, I'm not particularly interested in them anyways and I feel that they will attract even more media attention and lead to way more incidents than any of the psychedelics have or will. (VICE article on some of the craziest opiate chemistry going on out there) Hopefully greed won't prevail over caution, as there's plenty of money to be made by suppliers without resorting to marketing it and pushing it in headshops and gas stations, though perhaps all the attention on K2/Spice and "bath salts" has kept them too busy to pull off another Operation Web Tryp, but it's only a matter of time as the scene is clearly growing with new chemicals. *The NBOMe series is taking off in a big way and is likely going to make it a wise purchase for you fluffheads out there to get some LSD field test kits, there's plenty of unscrupulous people willing to buy a gram or two and lay a whole page of "acid" and make bank. I don't know if it's happening everywhere but around Detroit I've been hearing more and more reports of DOx blotter going around, and the cost per dose is much higher for DOC/DOI than it is for 25i-NBOMe and such.*
> 
> As for AM-2201 and it's other friends, I tried a handful of the "synthetic" cannabinoids last spring and summer, JWH-018, AM-2201 and a few others. AM-2201 was one of my favorites despite its short duration, I typically just dusted a bit of actual chronic with it for extra boost, didn't particularly enjoy it just on it's own. I ended up giving my last few points to a friend who had been blowing fifteen to twenty-five dollars a day buying K2 and Spice to stay high but stay clean for urine tests. He blew through the entire bag in less than a week due to constantly redosing every 30-40 minutes. I've had a couple anxiety/paranoia attacks from the various RC cannabinoids but nothing serious, did prepare a bowl with AM-2201 at Bonnaroo this year on Friday morning and was just warning people not to roast the whole thing and to take small hits when a girl came running up screaming that her friend in her tent was having a seizure, having some experience with this I ran to make sure nobody was trying to jam anything down her throat or something crazy like that, by the time a medical cart arrived and i walked back to my campsite a kid who had decided to toke down on my bowl while i was gone was pale as a ghost puking in the weeds by our neighbors camp. felt bad but he did exactly what i had warned him about


DOC and 25i-NBOMe have been all over Houston for the past year. there are tons of RCs going around right now but legit LSD-25 and MDMA are becoming harder to come by.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 31, 2012)

Molly is around detroit, its just terribly expensive. i dont mess with it i just know its there. 

Best "LSD" i ever had came outta Detroit around 2003. everything else ive ever tried wasnt worth it.

What are the best opiate and LSD mimicking RC's?


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 21, 2013)

1) are we allowed to share information about Vendors on Rollitup? I've been here for a while, but that has never come up. Just wondering because I know of some good legit places. And (2) If you want to learn about some new chems, I post about new stuff all the time here: https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/614356-adventure-time-finshaggy.html


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 21, 2013)

I know these are a complete waste of money. Diphenhydramine and Valerian root are much better.

I am also on the hunt for a nice opiate and benzo alternative. Hit me with a vendor via pm if your the coolest mother fucker on the planet.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 21, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> View attachment 2536031
> 
> I know these are a complete waste of money. Diphenhydramine and Valerian root are much better.
> 
> I am also on the hunt for a nice opiate and benzo alternative. Hit me with a vendor via pm if your the coolest mother fucker on the planet.


I don't have PMs. But I know where to get a good Benzo


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 21, 2013)

Click the link in my sig that says "Adventure time" And the VERY last post is about to have the name of an awesome Benzo. It will be one word all by itself with a


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 21, 2013)

Just posted it


----------



## Mookjong (Feb 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Just posted it


Why can't you send a private message? I was looking for a legit vendor not and addition to my vocabulary. I'll definitely peruse your thread for insights tho.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 23, 2013)

Mookjong said:


> Why can't you send a private message? I was looking for a legit vendor not and addition to my vocabulary. I'll definitely peruse your thread for insights tho.


I made a website, then after I made a website and said I had a website they took away my PMs. I can only assume because they thought I would be sending links to everyone which I wasn't.


----------



## KushClouds420 (Mar 6, 2013)

cary schellie said:


> has anyone used or heard of the following
> 
> APVP
> AM-2201
> ...


Dude stay away from APVP that is an anoluge of meth. Unless you like tweaking then fiending hard for the next 2 days and a possible addiction I strongly advise you stay away from APVP. AM-2201 is really dangerous too. It's the strongest synthetic cannabinoid out there. I have smoked it once and blacked out. My friends have had seizures on it and saw people throw up blood. It is honestly NOT MENT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION. That shit is pure evil. Either way I'm just giving you a heads up and those Lotus bars sound intresting might find some myself. Stay safe.


----------



## jpeg666 (Mar 6, 2013)

So Did you posy or know where to get an MDMA equivalent? Or A bath salt kind of Drug. I Came across Monster Acrylic Glass cleaner, I am assuming It was Mephedrone or something like it, which was nice. Made me very talkative feel good, and didn't have a bad come down at all.


----------



## KushClouds420 (Mar 6, 2013)

The only things I fuck with are maryjane, molly, pain killers, Xanax, shrooms and when I'm feeling it Lucy (If I can find it) or 25i. I just can't fade doing something I have no clue what it's capable of. Plus I don't like to be fucked out of my mind like an MXE trip. I like to be in control when I use drugs,


----------

